# 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht



## Timmuste (4. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,

werde mich wohl in nächster Zeit öfter mit meinen neu erworbenen Fröschen und Poppern an einen nahegelegen Teich begeben um Hechte zu fangen. Ich habe jedoch gehört das z.B. stahlvorfächer mit Wirbel und Karabiner schwierigkeiten bei der Köderführung machen können.
Kann ich also auch eine 65LB 0.70 Monofile als Vorfach benutzen oder kriegt die der durchschnittshecht immernoch durch?


----------



## jkc (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Hi, probiers mal mit Stahl und Du wirst feststellen das funktioniert.
70er Monofil ist jedenfalls nicht hechtsicher.#d

Köderseitig brauchst Du am Stahl auch keinen Wirbel (bei Deinen Ködern); selbst die Verbindung zur Hauptschnur ließe sich gewichtsmäßig leichter herstellen, ist aber nicht erforderlich...

Grüße JK


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Ja genau so ist es, mit nem mono Vorfach geht man nicht auf Hecht, die Chance das der Hecht die durchbeißt ist ziemlich hoch, nicht selten verreckt das Tier dann Übelst mit dem Drilling im Maul. Gibt auch kein Grund der wirklich gegen das Stahlvorfach spricht.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Juli 2017)

Ich behaupte auch mal, das ein 7x7 unauffälliger ist als ein 0,70 er Seil. 
Wenn man so etwas hört, dann sollte man auch wissen woher das stammt. Außerdem ist Stahl nicht gleich Stahl. Es gibt auch dicke Stahlseile. Die gehören aber auch nicht an einen filigranen Köder.
Falls das 7x7 dir zu weich ist, dann gibt es auch steifere.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Von 7x7 halte ich bei TW-Ködern überhaupt nichts - viel zu weich und "drillingsfängig". Höchstens noch bei Crawlern oder Wakebaits, die quasi permanent auf Zug gefischt werden.

Aber bei Zupf- bzw. Schlag-Kram wie Poppern etc. gibt das nur Nerv.

Am besten ganz normales 1x7 nehmen und dieses twizzeln - dann klappt's auch mit der "Gewichtsreduktion" (die aber im Prinzip irrelevant ist). Geht aber natürlich auch mit Hülsen.

Zudem ist 1x7 konstruktionsbedingt dünner als 7x7. Und in nicht ummantelten Varianten eine super "Krautsense" (was bei TW-Einsatz über Gemüse von großem Vorteil ist, wenn der Fisch da reinrockt).

Titan ginge auch, aber ich persönlich mag das aufgrund seiner  "unangekündigten Kapitulation" nicht. Zudem ziemlich teuer im Vergleich  zu 1x7.

Hardmono oder FC gehen mal gar nicht (und gleich zweimal nicht in popligen 0,70 mm) - aber zu diesem Thema wurde hier im Board schon mehr als genug gesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



> Und in nicht ummantelten Varianten eine super "Krautsense" (was bei TW-Einsatz über Gemüse von großem Vorteil ist, wenn der Fisch da reinrockt).


Aber auch nicht so toll fürs Hechtmaul....


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Das ist klar - aber bei Hardcore-Gemüse hat man halt die Wahl:

Entweder den Fisch im Notfall "freisägen" können, dann hat der evtl. paar Kratzer durchs Vorfach am Maul

oder

Den Fisch einwickeln lassen und mangels "Sense" nicht freibekommen, dann geht er bei Abriss mit Köder, "Krautmantel" und X Meter Schnur so ziemlich garantiert drauf

oder

Von Hardcore-Gemüsestellen gleich komplett die Finger lassen.

Gemüse- und Hindernisangeln braucht so oder so möglichst starkes Gerät - das beste Vorfach nützt da nix, wenn es an Luschi-Tackle hängt.

Da sind weder Zeit noch Platz zum (Aus-) Drillen, da heißt es Kranen mit maximal zugedrehter Bremse.

Zumal immer damit zu rechnen ist, dass mit dem Fisch noch ein paar Kg Grünzeug mitkommen.

Was wiederum einen möglichst großen Kescher bedingt, in dem der Wasser-Wald gleich mit reinpasst.

Holz ist dagegen ne andere Nummer, bei der die Sägewirkung wiederum nach hinten losgeht

--> da sollte das Vorfach ummantelt sein, damit es am Totholz "abprallt".

Man sollte sich daher die Hindernisstelle(n) genau angucken und sein Vorfach spezifisch dafür auswählen, um Abrisse möglichst zu minimieren.

Da sollte man schon ganz genau wissen, was man tut (bzw. sein Möglichstes in puncto Systemabstimmung tun) - bleibt aber trotzdem immer ne gewisse Gratwanderung.

Manche Stellen sind halt einfach doch ne Runde zu derb, das muss dann auch nicht sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Gut geschrieben #6, flexible Anpassung an die Umstände ist weitaus besser! 

Vorsätzlich Monofil ist bei einem Großscharfzahn einfach nicht sicher tragfähig.


----------



## Tinca52 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Stahl. Stahl. Stahl = 100% sicher.


----------



## schumi9 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

irgendwann vor langer Zeit hatte ich auch mit Jerk & Co angefangen und hab mit Stahl nicht nur schlechtere Führung der Köder, sondern auch Verluste hinnehmen müssen. Nach Fischverlust hab ich dann das beschixxene Hardmono probiert. 0,45 mm aufwärts und alles paletti. Irgendwann 0,55 mm Fluorcabon genommen und damit noch keinen Hecht verloren, auch nicht die Oma von 12 kilo die ich abschlagen mußte weil sie den 15cm Jerk einfach nur verschluckt hatte. Hier hatte dieses beschixxene Zeug von Schnur vollen Kontakt mit dem Hechtgebiß und außer kleinen Kratzern war da nix. Ein Vorfach mit so Beschädigungen wird eben ausgetauscht und gut ist. 
Bei simplen Köderüberschlägen knickt nix ein und es braucht deswegen auch nichts gewechselt werden, beim guten Stahl sieht das dann ganz anders aus. Also ich nehm weiterhin die dicke Leine.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, probiers mal mit Stahl und Du wirst feststellen das funktioniert.
> 70er Monofil ist jedenfalls nicht hechtsicher.#d



Das unterschreibe ich so. #6



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja genau so ist es, mit nem mono Vorfach geht man nicht auf Hecht, die Chance das der Hecht die durchbeißt ist ziemlich hoch, nicht selten verreckt das Tier dann Übelst mit dem Drilling im Maul. Gibt auch kein Grund der wirklich gegen das Stahlvorfach spricht.



Und das auch..

Lass bloss die Finger von Hardmono, Mono und Fluocarbon. Ist alles nicht Hechtsicher (Kevlar schon mal gar nicht) . 
Auch wenn (Gesponserte) Team Angler was anderes erzählen.
Abgesehen davon ist es viel auffälliger als zb. dünner Stahl.


----------



## jranseier (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Immer wieder gern darauf verwiesen, auch wenns FC und keine Mono ist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK83lMfc9FY

ranseier


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



jranseier schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern darauf verwiesen, auch wenns FC und keine Mono ist:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK83lMfc9FY
> 
> ranseier




Und was soll das aussagen? Das aus dem Video hat gerade mal 20lb und ist damit was zum Zanderangeln. Die geeigneten Stärken zum Hechtangeln haben um die 100lb.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



jranseier schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern darauf verwiesen, auch wenns FC und keine Mono ist:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK83lMfc9FY
> 
> ranseier



Klasse Video...#6


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Klasse Video...#6




Hast du die Beschriftung auf der Spule beachtet? Wer sowas zum Hechtangeln verwendet ist selbst schuld. Aber aus dem Meeresbereich gibt es durchaus geeignetes Material.


----------



## jranseier (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Und was soll das aussagen? Das aus dem Video hat gerade mal 20lb und ist damit was zum Zanderangeln. Die geeigneten Stärken zum Hechtangeln haben um die 100lb.



Und Du glaubst dass dein 100lb Vorfach einem Hecht standhält? Dann glaube weiter.

ranseier


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

1nen schon, jeden nein...

hier halt was in vermeintlicher Hechtstärke:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4378611&postcount=12

Grüße JK


----------



## master030 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Ich fische am Bodden seit dieser Saison mit FC 0,9mm, Ich habe noch kein Fisch verloren. Ich habe seit Mai das selbe vorfach dran und schon gut 15 Hechte damit gelandet, Das wird wohl alles kein Zufall sein. Der größte Vorteil für mich liegt darin das es nicht krisselt, Stahl musste ich meistens nach ein bis drei Hechten tauschen. Es ist sehr Steif und verfängt sich schwerer.

Angeschaut habe ich mir das hier:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v6WWUImamhc


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



jranseier schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst dass dein 100lb Vorfach einem Hecht standhält? Dann glaube weiter.
> 
> ranseier



Ich glaube es nicht, ich weiß es. Hast du denn überhaupt schon eigene Erfahrungen mit FC in den stärken gemacht oder plapperst du nur nach? Und hast du überhaupt erwähnenswerte Großhechterfahrung?


----------



## Don-Machmut (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



master030 schrieb:


> Ich fische am Bodden seit dieser Saison mit FC 0,9mm, Ich habe noch kein Fisch verloren. Ich habe seit Mai das selbe vorfach dran und schon gut 15 Hechte damit gelandet,



wow wow #q#q

Wer nicht möchte das das Vorfach kringelt nehme bitte Titan und Knote es #h

Damit gehen auch mal 30/40 Pikes am Tag  |rolleyes ohne Verlust


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Wieder genug Leute hier am Start, welche gut nachplappern können, aber selbst null Ahnung von FC oder geschweige denn Erfahrungen damit haben....

 Dann setze ich mal noch ein obendrauf und sage ich angele mit FC, noch kein Hecht verloren....
 Mit Stahl hingegen schon....|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ...
> Dann setze ich mal noch ein obendrauf und sage ich angele mit FC, noch kein Hecht verloren....
> Mit Stahl hingegen schon....|rolleyes



Hi, nehme ich Dir sogar ab! Habe auch schon mit Stahl einen Hecht verloren.|gr: War aber zu 100% ein Anwenderfehler; nicht getauscht nach Knick und dann einen ungünstigen Biss an der Oberfläche und sehr kurzer Schnur von einem großen Fisch bekommen, der sich sofort mit voller Kraft hochfrequent an der Oberfläche geschüttelt hat. #q ...und was viele machen: Sie vergleichen ein 100 Lbs - Mono / Fluo mit Stahl von vielleicht 15-30 Lbs. Ich behaupte mit einem 100 Lbs-Stahl hättest Du Deinen (und ich meinen) Hecht nicht verloren und es ist zweifelsfrei sicherer als 100 Lbs-Mono/Fluo.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wieder genug Leute hier am Start, welche gut nachplappern können, aber selbst null Ahnung von FC oder geschweige denn Erfahrungen damit haben....



Ich bilde mir ein, ein wenig Erfahrung mit Hechtangeln zu haben.
Hier meine persönlichen Erfahrungen:
- Man fängt nicht mehr. 
Ich bin der Meinung, das dickes Material wesentlich auffälliger als dünnes Stahl.

- Es ist nicht Hechtsicher.
 Wennn das Fluo(Mono, Hardmono) im ungünstigen Winkel an die (meist hinteren) Zähne kommt ist es durch. Umso kleiner der Hecht, desto schärfer die Zähne.

- Dickes Material beeinflusst den Lauf des Köders. 
Gerade beim Jiggen ist mir aufgefallen, das dickes Fluo die Absinkphase und die Feinfühligkeit zum Köder massiv verändert.

Ich bin wieder bei 1x7 (meistens das billige von Profi Blinker)gelandet. Muss mann zwar öfters mal austauschen, kostet aber quasi nix.:m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ein, ein wenig Erfahrung mit Hechtangeln zu haben.
> Hier meine persönlichen Erfahrungen:
> - Man fängt nicht mehr.
> Ich bin der Meinung, das dickes Material wesentlich auffälliger als dünnes Stahl.
> ...



Genau du warst nun nicht angesprochen |wavey:

 Deine Nachteile die du nennst zählen bei mir nicht, da in Stärken und bei Ködergrößen genutzt wo es egal ist ob dort ein 0,3mm Stahl vorhängt oder ein 1,2mm FC.....
 Bei Bigbaits muss ich auch nix von Sichtigkeit usw beachten, alleine die riesen Drillinge sind auffälliger als alles andere vor dem Köder und diese baue ich ja auch nicht ab um mehr oder besser zu fangen.|rolleyes

 In bestimmten Bereichen und in entsprechenden Dimensionen kann man FC getrost nutzen...

 Kleine Hechte können meine Köder nicht an die hinteren Zähne bekommen, da der Köder erst gar nicht dort rein gelangt auf Grund seiner Größe, alle anderen haben bereits lange genug im Drill auf meinen FC-Vorfächern gekaut, außer kleine Kratzer-was dann zum abschneiden und neu fertigen des Vorfachs führt-nix weiter passiert.


----------



## motocross11 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Also ich verwende seit 1 1/2 Jahren auch nur noch FC in der Stärke 0,90mm (nur zum reinen durchleiern von Ködern), wenn ich mit kleineren Ködern jigge kommt bei mir auch Stahl zum Einsatz.

 Ich habe auch noch keinen Fisch mit dem FC verloren.

 Ich knote meine FC Vorfächer auch damit ich Sie immer wenn leichte Bissspuren zu sehen/fühlen sind einfach kürzen kann.


----------



## Steffe (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wieder genug Leute hier am Start, welche gut nachplappern können, aber selbst null Ahnung von FC oder geschweige denn Erfahrungen damit haben....
> 
> Dann setze ich mal noch ein obendrauf und sage ich angele mit FC, noch kein Hecht verloren....
> Mit Stahl hingegen schon....|rolleyes



Nehme ebenfalls nur FC und habe noch keinen verloren. Aber gibt eigentlich genug Threads hier. Es gibt zwei Lager. Ein bisschen wie die Frage wie rum das Toilettenpapier abgerollt werden sollte


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Steffe schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wie die Frage wie rum das Toilettenpapier abgerollt werden sollte



Beim Toilettenpapier abrollen riskierst Du aber nicht, das Fische elendig verludern.


----------



## Ruti Island (9. Juli 2017)

Aber vielleicht wird's A****loch wund, auch nicht schön.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Hallo,

ich hab vor Jahren auch einige Zeit lang bei Ködern 20+cm mit 0,90 mm Flurocarbon gefischt und hatte vorerst nie Probleme.

Dann gab es einen Biss, Anhieb ging quasi ins Leere und mein Vorfach war 10cm kürzer, Köder war weg.

Seitdem fische ich wieder mit Stahl, da ist mir sowas nie passiert.

Am Bodden hab ich auch mal beobachtet, wie ein Angler plötzlich  auf dem Hosenboden saß, weil das Fluo durch war.

Ein bekannter Musky-Guide empfiehlt Fluorocarbon erst ab 120 lbs zu verwenden, weil die Muskies 100lbs noch schaffen.

Ich kenne auch einen älteren Anglern, der beim Blinkern mit durchgehender Mono fischt und behauptet, noch nie nen Fisch verloren zu haben.

Aber da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls, dass ihr von negativen Erfahrungen verschont bleibt.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Mache auch keine Experimente mehr..Angel nur noch Titan beim Topwatern.. Es verknickt nix und man kann mit einem Vorfach 50 Hechte fangen.. Kostet zwar ein bissl, aber das ist es mir wert..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab vor Jahren auch einige Zeit lang bei Ködern 20+cm mit 0,90 mm Flurocarbon gefischt und hatte vorerst nie Probleme.
> 
> ...



Vorfach immer kontrolliert nach jedem Biss?
 (Ok die Antwort kann ich mir eigentlich denken|rolleyes)

 Aber bei entsprechend eingesetzten Stärken, liegt der Fehler beim Fischverlust meist bei dem der die Rute in der Hand hat und nicht beim Material.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Ich nutze ebenfalls je nach Ködergewicht FC von 0,9 - 1,2 mm.

Hab letzten Monat noch ein 98er mit dem 0,9er FC gefangen.

Der Köder saß sehr tief und man konnte beim Drill richtig spüren wie die Schnur von einem Zahn zum anderen Hüpfte....Am Ende waren so gut wie gar keine spuren am FC.....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hab letzten Monat noch ein 98er mit dem 0,9er FC gefangen...



Auch wenn sich das jetzt ein wenig grosskotzig anhört, aber genau darin sehe ich das Problem.
 Viele hier fangen alle paar Wochen mal einen Hecht, und sind sich sicher das richtige Material zu benutzen, nur weil es gehalten hat. Aber wie hoch ist die Verlustrate wenn mann ein paar hundert Hechte fängt?
Selbst wenn auch nur ein Hecht von 1000 verludern muss weil jemand das falsche Vorfach benutzt ist das einer zu viel.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Nun...vlt. nicht hunderte...aber 50 Hechte im Jahr sind es alle mal.

Ich hatte jetzt nur dieses Beispiel gewählt weil es mir gut in Erinnerung blieb und der Hecht verhältnismäßig groß war.


----------



## Daserge (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Es wurden auch schon etliche große Waller mit Zandergeschirr gefangen, das ist doch aber kein Grund dieses zu benutzen.

Sehe es wie Tommi. Richtige Aussagen kann man erst ab einer hohen Anzahl von Fischen treffen. 

Weiterhin habe ich festgestellt, dass zumindest beim Schleppangeln die meisten Hechte den Köder nicht tief schlucken. Heißt man muss nicht nur 1000 Hechte fangen um ne belastbare Aussage zu haben sondern 10000.


----------



## Reg A. (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Viele hier fangen alle paar Wochen mal einen Hecht, und sind sich sicher das richtige Material zu benutzen, nur weil es gehalten hat. Aber wie hoch ist die Verlustrate wenn mann ein paar hundert Hechte fängt?





Daserge schrieb:


> Sehe es wie Tommi. Richtige Aussagen kann man erst ab einer hohen Anzahl von Fischen treffen.



Sehe es ganz genauso wie Tommi und Daserge: ein qualifiziertes Urteil zu diesem Thema kann man sich erst erlauben, wenn Hechte - auch große - keine Schokoladentags-alle-paar-Jahre-wieder-Zufallsfänge mehr sind. Deshalb würde ich ohne Not beim 08/15-Hechtangeln mit 08/15-Hechtködern nie auf Stahl oder Titan verzichten - hab da einfach schon viel zu viele Negativbeispiele live am Wasser erleben müssen. V.a. da der meist genannte Vorteil von FC/Hardmono gegenüber Stahl, geringere Sichtigkeit/Scheuchwirkung in hechtrelevanten Durchmessern eben einfach nicht greift! 
Bei spezielleren Fangmethoden mach ich allerdings ne Ausnahme: zwar verwende ich zum Jerken auch Titan (da genau null negative Eigenerfahrungen), guck aber keinen schief an, der dazu FC/HM in hechtverträglichen Durchmessern - also 1,0, besser 1,2mm aufwärts - verwendet und auch regelmäßig (also nach jedem Kontakt) und gewissenhaft kontrolliert.



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Nun...vlt. nicht hunderte...aber 50 Hechte im Jahr sind es alle mal.



Und das sind, ebenfalls ohne großkotzig wirken zu wollen, aufs Jahr gesehen eben nicht sonderlich viele, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass du gern und häufig auf Hecht gehst. Falls dem nicht so sein sollte, entschuldige bitte, aber dein Profilbild und deine Beiträge legen nahe, dass der Hecht zumindest einer deiner Hauptzielfische ist.


----------



## vermesser (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Also ich bin absolut kein Fan von Hardmono oder Fluo, aber ich verwende es teilweise zum Jerken auch, weil es nahezu nicht kringelt, wenn es sich in den Drillingen verfängt und weil es relativ steif ist und damit überhaupt zu wenig Verwicklungen führt. Und auch ich habe schon etliche Hechte damit gefangen, ohne Probleme zu haben, allerdings kontrolliere ich das Vorfach auch nach jedem Fisch und vor allem tausche oder kürze ich es beim leisesten Zweifel. Und der Kram hat recht schnell Kratzer oder Abschälungen von den Zähnen.

*Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kann man das Zeug noch am ehesten bei großen Ködern verantworten, wo ein 1mm dickes Vorfach erstens den Lauf nicht stört und wo man zweitens nur selten Fische hat, die überhaupt das Vorfach in die Zähne kriegen. 

Bei kleineren Ködern, die potentiell tief sitzen und bei dünneren Durchmessern ist Stahl immer besser oder auch Titan. Selbst 4kg Titan ist hechtsicher! 15kg Fluo ist es nicht, ich habe selbst schon Durchbisse ohne vorherigen Drill gesehen...also beim Biss, schnapp...durch!

Wenn irgendwie vermeidbar vermeide ich das Zeug.

Und ich schließe mich den Vorpostern an: Nur weil einer mal übers Jahr ein paar Hechte zusammenstoppelt (nicht negativ gemeint) und das Material da mehr oder weniger zufällig hält, heißt das nicht viel. Ich komm auf die 50 Hechte, die hier im Raum stehen, in guten Monaten ;-)  problemlos. Und ich hatte seit Jahren keine Fischverluste mehr, weil irgendwas am Material nicht hält (und ich fische im Sommer mit der UL auf Hecht).*


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Im Gegenteil, ich angele aufs gesamte gesehen eig. nicht viel auf Hecht. Im Mai ein bisschen und dann wieder im Spätherbst.

 PS. mit Stahl habe ich leider schon 2 Fische verloren. Mit FC noch keinen....da findet man natürlich auch schwer Vertrauen....


----------



## capri2 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

1000 Hechte im Jahr
Das sind bei 365 Tagen (also an jedem Tag im Jahr geangelt) 2,73 Hechte...
Ok, wenn nur "hunderte" sagen wir mal 350 im Jahr..
Ist das an jedem tag im Jahr 1 Hecht.


Ich bin unwürdig....#c

Habe 1x nen Hecht zum Glück schon an Land verloren mit Hardmono, aber weil es ein Fertigteil war und die Crimphülse aufging..
Hecht hatte 76cm und kurzer Drill.. Aber "Scharten" waren im Material auch schon zu sehen..

Ich mags nicht..


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Zitat Vermesser:


> *Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kann man das Zeug noch am ehesten bei großen Ködern verantworten, wo ein 1mm dickes Vorfach erstens den Lauf nicht stört und wo man zweitens nur selten Fische hat, die überhaupt das Vorfach in die Zähne kriegen. /QUOTE]
> 
> Genau so handhabe ich das seit einigen Jahren, Bigbait und Jerken mit Mono ab 1,2mm (Zeck) bis inzwischen 1,6mm( Haruna), welches deutlich härter, abriebfester ist, als das vom Zeck!
> Ansonsten zum normalen Hechteln nur Stahl/Wolfram/Titan, alles andere ist
> ...


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich das jetzt ein wenig grosskotzig anhört, aber genau darin sehe ich das Problem.
> Viele hier fangen alle paar Wochen mal einen Hecht, und sind sich sicher das richtige Material zu benutzen, nur weil es gehalten hat. Aber wie hoch ist die Verlustrate wenn mann ein paar hundert Hechte fängt?
> Selbst wenn auch nur ein Hecht von 1000 verludern muss weil jemand das falsche Vorfach benutzt ist das einer zu viel.



Was ist denn mit den Schweden? In deren Gewässern ist es tatsächlich möglich 1.000 Hechte im Jahr zu fangen. Die fischen fast alle FC, siehe Smaland Sportfiske, CWC, Kanalgratis, Fly vs. Jerk, usw.

Woher kommen eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Anti-FC-Fraktion? Stecken denn da auch eigene Erfahrungen dahinter?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Zitat Ruti Island
[QUOTEWoher kommen eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Anti-FC-Fraktion? Stecken denn da auch eigene Erfahrungen dahinter?[/QUOTE]

Mein Kumpel empfahl mir mai ein 0,50er Hardmono, ein paar Tage später fand er dann meinen 80er Hecht, verludert mit dem Wobbler im Maul im Schilf liegend!
Beim ersten Haps hatte der Fisch das Vorfach einfach abgebissen.
Ein Kevelar Erlebnis hatte ich auch, Anfang der 80er, Jürgen ganz innovativ auf Zander mit Köfi!
In der Koblenzer Rheinlaach, einen 85er Zander schon am Ufer liegend und ich schau hin wie das Vorfach in etwa 90 Grad Winkel an einem der "Wolfszähne" anliegt, pitsch genau an der Stelle ist das Vorfach ab (12Kg Tragkraft!)!
Den Fisch konnte ich nur mit einem Ausfallkick am wieder reinrutschen hindern.
Mehr Erfahrungen mit Schrottmaterial, b.z.w, untauglichem Material, musste ich nicht machen!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Woher kommen eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Anti-FC-Fraktion? Stecken denn da auch eigene Erfahrungen dahinter?




Hallo,

die kommen aus jährlich so 1-3 verluderten Hechten, denen das Hardmono noch aus dem Maul hängt, welche ich an den Ufern finde. Ich möchte nicht wissen (oder doch) wie hoch die Dunkelziffer ist. Ab und zu fängt man auch noch einen lebenden, so habe ich seit letztem Jahr einen neuen Veltic Spinner Größe 6 in grün von einem 103 cm Hecht aus dem Rothsee, da war ein Stück Hardmono durchgebissen.
Allerdings wird oft auch mit zu kurzen Stahlvorfächern etc. gefischt. Ich halte alles unter 50 cm für nicht akzeptabel.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel empfahl mir mai ein 0,50er Hardmono, ein paar Tage später fand er dann meinen 80er Hecht, verludert mit dem Wobbler im Maul im Schilf liegend!
> Beim ersten Haps hatte der Fisch das Vorfach einfach abgebissen.
> Ein Kevelar Erlebnis hatte ich auch, Anfang der 80er, Jürgen ganz innovativ auf Zander mit Köfi!
> In der Koblenzer Rheinlaach, einen 85er Zander schon am Ufer liegend und ich schau hin wie das Vorfach in etwa 90 Grad Winkel an einem der "Wolfszähne" anliegt, pitsch genau an der Stelle ist das Vorfach ab (12Kg Tragkraft!)!
> ...



0,50er Hardmono würde ich auch nie im Leben nehmen, davon spricht hier aber auch keiner. Das doppelte Durchmesser ist da schon brauchbarer. Wobei ich mit Hardmono keine Erfahrungen habe, sondern nur mit FC. Keine Ahnung inwieweit man die beiden Materialien vergleichen kann.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die kommen aus jährlich so 1-3 verluderten Hechten, denen das Hardmono noch aus dem Maul hängt, welche ich an den Ufern finde. Ich möchte nicht wissen (oder doch) wie hoch die Dunkelziffer ist. Ab und zu fängt man auch noch einen lebenden, so habe ich seit letztem Jahr einen neuen Veltic Spinner Größe 6 in grün von einem 103 cm Hecht aus dem Rothsee, da war ein Stück Hardmono durchgebissen.
> Allerdings wird oft auch mit zu kurzen Stahlvorfächern etc. gefischt. Ich halte alles unter 50 cm für nicht akzeptabel.
> ...



Kannst du denn überhaupt sicher sagen, dass es sich um brauchbares Material also um 1mm gehandelt hat, oder ob es solche waghalsigen Versuche waren wie der von Jürgen? Für so kleine Köder wie 6er Spinner ist es auch in meinen Augen nicht gemacht. Der wird nämlich auch an enstprechend leichten Ruten gefischt und somit dauern die Drills viel länger und der Abrieb ist über die lange Zeit natürlich höher. Aber nen Fisch knapp über dem Meter hab ich auch in bester Kondition des Fisches in einer oder spätestens zwei Minuten mit meiner 4oz Rute und 40lb geflochtener raus. 50er-Jäger fischt ja beispielsweise noch viel kräftigere Ruten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zitat Ruti Island
> [QUOTEWoher kommen eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Anti-FC-Fraktion? Stecken denn da auch eigene Erfahrungen dahinter?



Mein Kumpel empfahl mir mai ein *0,50er Hardmono*, ein paar Tage später *fand er dann meinen 80er Hecht*, verludert mit dem Wobbler im Maul im Schilf liegend!
Beim ersten Haps hatte der Fisch das Vorfach einfach abgebissen.
Ein Kevelar Erlebnis hatte ich auch, Anfang der 80er, Jürgen ganz innovativ auf Zander mit Köfi!
In der Koblenzer Rheinlaach, einen 85er Zander schon am Ufer liegend und ich schau hin wie das Vorfach in etwa 90 Grad Winkel an einem der "Wolfszähne" anliegt, pitsch genau an der Stelle ist das Vorfach ab (12Kg Tragkraft!)!
Den Fisch konnte ich nur mit einem Ausfallkick am wieder reinrutschen hindern.
Mehr Erfahrungen mit Schrottmaterial, b.z.w, untauglichem Material, musste ich nicht machen!

Jürgen[/QUOTE]

Und deine Unfähigkeit entsprechend dimensioniertes material zu nutzen ist nun Schuld daran, dass du meinst FC oder HM geht nicht?!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> 0,50er Hardmono würde ich auch nie im Leben nehmen, davon spricht hier aber auch keiner. Das doppelte Durchmesser ist da schon brauchbarer. Wobei ich mit Hardmono keine Erfahrungen habe, sondern nur mit FC. Keine Ahnung inwieweit man die beiden Materialien vergleichen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Kannst du denn überhaupt sicher sagen, dass es sich um brauchbares Material also um 1mm gehandelt hat, oder ob es solche waghalsigen Versuche waren wie der von Jürgen? Für so kleine Köder wie 6er Spinner ist es auch in meinen Augen nicht gemacht. Der wird nämlich auch an enstprechend leichten Ruten gefischt und somit dauern die Drills viel länger und der Abrieb ist über die lange Zeit natürlich höher. Aber nen Fisch knapp über dem Meter hab ich auch in bester Kondition des Fisches in einer oder spätestens zwei Minuten mit meiner 4oz Rute und 40lb geflochtener raus. 50er-Jäger fischt ja beispielsweise noch viel kräftigere Ruten.




 Diese Märchen werden sich immer halten, Grund zu 99% ist, es wurde völlig unterdimensioniert gefischt mit zu dünnem Vorfach, was eben nicht zum hechtangeln taugt und der letzte 1% sind dann die die ohne zu schauen das Vorfach eben nutzen bis es durch ist, da die Beschädigungen es dann genug geschwächt haben. Schuld bekommt dann das Material|rolleyes

 Ich "zerre" seit Jahren Hechte von 80cm aufwärts bis 115cm, mit Köder im Maul bis zum Anschlag, sodass während des Drills die ganze Zeit auf Vorfach gekaut wird aus dem Wasser, ohne das es auch nur mal annähernd einen Abriss gab....
 das einzige waren bisher kleine Schrammen am Vorfach-was dann direkt gekürzt und neu gequetscht wurde-fertig.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Handhabe es genauso, aber diese Diskussion wird nie aufhören und wie Ruti schon gesagt hat. Mit meiner 10oz. heb ich den Meter nach paar Sekunden aus dem Wasser, da ist nich viel Zeit zum durchreiben.

Von daher Leben und leben lassen


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



> Kannst du denn überhaupt sicher sagen, dass es sich um brauchbares Material also um 1mm gehandelt hat, oder ob es solche waghalsigen Versuche waren wie der von Jürgen?/QUOTE]
> 
> Wie ich schon schrieb, benutze ich auch erst ab 1,2 mm Monovorfächer und dies vorwiegend auf Waller.
> So kommt es immer mal vor, dass sich auch Hechte aller Größen mit den Köfis beschäftigen, sie meistens nur tot beissen und nicht hängen!
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Handhabe es genauso, aber diese Diskussion wird nie aufhören und wie Ruti schon gesagt hat. Mit meiner 10oz. heb ich den Meter nach paar Sekunden aus dem Wasser, da ist nich viel Zeit zum durchreiben.
> 
> Hallo,,
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Muss man alles hier haarklein diskutieren?

 Je nach Entfernung wo der Hecht beisst dauert es eben mal länger oder kürzer....Über eine 1 Minute habe ich noch keinen Hecht gedrillt...

 Der 98er war mit meiner kleinen 2oz Kombi in unter 20 Sekunden im Kescher...so ein Fisch bekommt keinen Meter Schnur bei mir.

 Beste Grüße


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Ich denke im Grundsatz sind sich doch alle erfahrenen Spinnfischer einig:

Ab einer gewissen Stärke ist das Material so stark, dass der Hecht es nicht mehr kappen kann. 

Der Diskurs besteht dann doch lediglich darin, dass manche sagen 0,60mm sind völlig ausreichend andere sagen man braucht mindestens 1,2mm. 

Vielleicht bringts uns in dieser Grundsatzfrage ja irgendwie weiter wenn man mal eine Umfrage macht ab welchem Durchmesser Fluorcarbon, Mono oder Hardmono hechtsicher sind.

Fände zumindest ich, schonmal spannend was da für ein Mittelwert rauskommt.


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringts uns in dieser Grundsatzfrage ja irgendwie weiter wenn man mal eine Umfrage macht ab welchem Durchmesser Fluorcarbon, Mono oder Hardmono hechtsicher sind.



Dann hätten wir wenigstens eine vermeintlich mehrheitlich bestätigte Allgemeinvermutung. #h


----------



## Chris1711 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Ich Fische bei Swimbaits und großen gummies dickes Fluocarbon.

Bei Jerkbaits nehme ich Titan..... 

Für Wobbler und Gummies bis 18 cm normalen Stahl. Also ist das bei mir abhängig vom Köder und deren Aktion.

Zum Thema fluocarbon und Hechtsicher kann man sagen, dass es ab einer gewissen Stärke schon "Hechtsicher" ist. Natürlich hat man ein Restrisiko aber das hat man mit jedem Material. 

Die Guides am Bodden nutzen auch Fluocarbon. Wenn die Fische verlieren würden, würden die das nicht machen. Man sollte sein Vorfach kontrollieren und ggf. tauschen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MoRbId (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

70er Mono ist nicht Hechtsicher. Gute alternative ist Fluorocarbon ab 0,90mm. Ich fische an der Jerkrute nur noch 1mm Fluoro. Steif genug, Hundertpro Hechtsicher (Ja da sagt jeder was anderes, für mich steht das fest aus eigener und auch Bekanntschaftserfahrung). Funktioniert aber nur wo ein steifes Vorfach benötigt wird, das Zeug ist ziemlich wiederspenstig. Und natürlich nicht knotbar, da brauch man schon Klemmhülsen.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



> Hundertpro Hechtsicher


 |kopfkrat

Ich glaube, dieses Vorfach muss noch erfunden werden.

Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Material, von dem ich nicht schon Verluste mitbekommen hätte.

Ob das jetzt auf  das Material, die Materialermüdung, Verarbeitungsfehler oder nur auf den Deppen am dicken Ende der Rute zurückzuführen ist, wer weiß. Manche Materialien werden durchgebissen, andere durchgescheuert, die nächsten knicken oder brechen usw., usw. . Also 100% sicher ?????


Für mich gibt es jedenfalls nur "ziemlich sicher", "weniger sicher" und "unsicher". Aber da hat jeder so seine eigene Meinung und seine eigene Erfahrung. Auch Guides am Bodden haben mit verschiedenen Vorfachmaterialien schon den einen oder anderen Fisch verloren, Das erzählen die üblicherweise aber nicht in der Gegend herum und schon gar nicht auf Facebook.

Ich wünsche keinem hier, dass er seine wegen negativer Erlebnisse ändern muss. Bei mir hat es drei Jahre gedauert, bis das 0,90 Fluo beim Biss gekappt war. Und das war ein frisches, das vorher nur mit Seerosen Kontakt hatte. Also  die Zugkraft war das wohl nicht.


----------



## MoRbId (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Jaaa gut 100 pro geht natürlich nicht, sorry. Ich sags dann so: Es steht meiner Meinung nach einem Stahlvorfach o.ä. in nichts nach und ist Hechtsicher. Ich nehme auch nur ab 1mm, andere sagen 90mm reicht. Mir hats auch schon ein Stahlvorfach zerlegt, mittendrin sauber "abgebissen". Das kann wohl mit jedem Material passieren, da hast du recht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringts uns in dieser Grundsatzfrage ja irgendwie weiter wenn man mal eine Umfrage macht ab welchem Durchmesser Fluorcarbon, Mono oder Hardmono hechtsicher sind.



Da hab ich eine klare Meinung dazu: Ab keinem von Anglern für die Hechtangelei ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogenem Durchmesser. 

Ich war schon dabei, wie gekappte 1mm FC-Vorfächer vom erstaunten Angler aus dem Wasser gekurbelt wurden (Jackson Hard Leader Vorfach, das unsichtbare Raubfischvorfach #d ), wie Hard Mono gekappt wurde und mir hat ein offensichtlich sehbehinderter Großhecht, der voriges Jahr mein Inline-Blei beim Rauskurbeln für was Fressbares gehalten hat, mit einem Biss 0,4mm STROFT GTM gekappt.

Das einzige für die Hechtangelei sichere Vorfachmaterial sind Stahl und Titan. Deshalb wird ab kommendem Jahr bei uns im Verein auch Hard Mono und FC aus der Liste der für die Raubfischangelei in Gewässern mit Hechtbestand erlaubten Vorfachmaterialien gestrichen. Zu viele Leute haben Erfahrungen gemacht, dass das Zeug eben nicht hechtsicher ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



MoRbId schrieb:


> Mir hats auch schon ein Stahlvorfach zerlegt, mittendrin sauber "abgebissen".



Das ist gebrochen, wurde aber sicher nicht vom Hecht zerbissen.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



fishhawk schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich glaube, dieses Vorfach muss noch erfunden werden.
> 
> Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Material, von dem ich nicht schon Verluste mitbekommen hätte.



Ich habe mir sagen lassen, früher als es das ganze Zeug noch nicht gab hat man mit kleinen Kettchen (solche wie am Stöppsel der Badewanne dran sind) als Vorfach auf Hecht geangelt. 

Ich glaub, haltbar war das Zeug!


----------



## MoRbId (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist gebrochen, wurde aber sicher nicht vom Hecht zerbissen.



Jaa das stimmt schon. Am ende wars ein knick der während des Drills entstanden ist. Ich wollte damit nur noch anbringen dass auch bei Stahl einiges schief gehen kann. Demnächst probier ich mal das hochgelobte Titan an der Jerkrute. Wenns passt wirds auch verwendet. Trotzdem bleibt das 1mm Fluoro bestimmt in der Hinterhand.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



MoRbId schrieb:


> Demnächst probier ich mal das hochgelobte Titan an der Jerkrute.



Ist nach meiner Erfahrung auch sehr empfindlich bzgl. Knicks. Was spricht gegen Stahl? Das gibt's geflochten sehr weich oder als "Draht" hart.

Ich habe den ganzen Quatsch wie Kevlar (furchtbar empfindlich bei Knoten), Titan (jeder Knick ein Bruchrisiko) etc. ad acta gelegt. Auf Waller starkes Geflochtenes, auf Aal 0,30er STROFT GTM (27 Stück bis 84cm dieses Jahr gefangen, kein Abriss), ebenso auf Zander bei Gewässern ohne signifikanten Hechtbestand (gleiches Flüsschen, in dem ich den Aalen nachstelle), sonst 0,27er 7x7 Stahlgeflecht. Und das stört auch den Zander nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sagen lassen, früher als es das ganze Zeug noch nicht gab hat man mit kleinen Kettchen (solche wie am Stöppsel der Badewanne dran sind) als Vorfach auf Hecht geangelt.
> 
> Ich glaub, haltbar war das Zeug!




Hallo,

ja, kenn ich noch. Einige ältere Hechtfischer benutzten sowas noch Anfang/Mitte der 1960er, obwohl es da schon längst Stahlvorfächer gab.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Muss man alles hier haarklein diskutieren?
> 
> Je nach Entfernung wo der Hecht beisst dauert es eben mal länger oder kürzer....Über eine 1 Minute habe ich noch keinen Hecht gedrillt...
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich denke im Grundsatz sind sich doch alle erfahrenen Spinnfischer einig:
> 
> Ab einer gewissen Stärke ist das Material so stark, dass der Hecht es nicht mehr kappen kann.
> 
> ...


gute Idee!


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann hast Du halt noch keinen ordentlichen gefangen.
> 
> ...




http://www.modern-fishing.de/index.php/8-fangberichte-exkursionen/45-mit-bigbaits-zum-rekordhecht

Lies dir mal den Bericht durch, der Fisch hat keine Schnur bekommen und war auch nach 1min im Kescher.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Wobei der blosse Durchmesser auch nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig ist..je nach Machart, kann nämlich ein 0.90er von Marke X deutlich resistenter als ein 1.00 mm von Marke Y sein.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> MikeHawk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Muss man alles hier haarklein diskutieren?
> ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da hab ich eine klare Meinung dazu: Ab keinem von Anglern für die Hechtangelei ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogenem Durchmesser.
> 
> Ich war schon dabei, wie gekappte 1mm FC-Vorfächer vom erstaunten Angler aus dem Wasser gekurbelt wurden (Jackson Hard Leader Vorfach, das unsichtbare Raubfischvorfach #d ), wie Hard Mono gekappt wurde und mir hat ein offensichtlich sehbehinderter Großhecht, der voriges Jahr mein Inline-Blei beim Rauskurbeln für was Fressbares gehalten hat, mit einem Biss 0,4mm STROFT GTM gekappt.
> 
> Das einzige für die Hechtangelei sichere Vorfachmaterial sind Stahl und Titan. Deshalb wird ab kommendem Jahr bei uns im Verein auch Hard Mono und FC aus der Liste der für die Raubfischangelei in Gewässern mit Hechtbestand erlaubten Vorfachmaterialien gestrichen. Zu viele Leute haben Erfahrungen gemacht, dass das Zeug eben nicht hechtsicher ist.




 Also wenn ich von dieser Quelle ausgehe:

http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-hard-leader-vorfachmaterial-10-m.html

 welches davon soll 1mm haben?|kopfkrat


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Ich wollts auch grad schreiben...danke!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Oh ja, das gute alte Thema.
Erlebe das immer wieder am Wasser.



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Woher kommen eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Anti-FC-Fraktion? Stecken denn da auch eigene Erfahrungen dahinter?


Die Erfahrungen wurden gemacht, dann ist man da einfach skeptisch. Ich angel überwiegend in Gewässern mit einer starken Hecht-Population und jeder Wurf könnte sowohl Barsch, Hecht oder Zander bringen. Da ist es für mich Pflicht, auf Stahl zu setzen. Denn ich habe durch ein ordentliches 7x7 Stahl gegenüber dem dicken Fluo/Hardmono keine Nachteile, im Gegenteil. Da ich überwiegend in flachen Gewässer kleine Köder von 8 - 12cm führe ist eine ordentliche Präsentation das A und O für mich. Ein dickes Hardmono/Fluo Vorfach wäre da hinderlich und eine Scheuchwirkung bei 7x7 kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.

Allerdings habe ich es immer wieder erlebt, dass ich Leute mit am Wasser habe, die auf Fluo/Hardmono schwören. Den Spruch "Ich habe noch nie einen Hecht damit verloren" höre ich immer wieder. Ist es jetzt ein Zufall, dass die genau an diesem Angeltag mit mir einen Hecht verloren haben? #c

Diese Erfahrung habe ich jetzt ein paar Mal gehabt. "Ist Hechtsicher/Noch nie verloren" und dann ZACK - Fisch weg und Fluo gekappt.

Viele davon verteidigen es noch jetzt. Da wird dann aus "damit verliere ich keine Hechte" ein "kommt ganz selten vor. Nur 4 Stück im Jahr c.a." wo ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln will.

Ob das Vorfach Material Hechtsicher ist kommt eben auf die Stärke an. Ob es dann noch einen Vorteil bildet hängt von der Angeltechnik ab. Aber am Ende kommt es immer auf die Situation an. Beim DS Angeln habe ich auch immer wieder unerwartet Hechte und verliere diese glücklicherweise nicht. Aber das ist "Glück" und liegt einfach daran, wie der Köder vorne im Maulwinkel liegt.




Ruti Island schrieb:


> 0,50er Hardmono würde ich auch nie im Leben nehmen, davon spricht hier aber auch keiner. Das doppelte Durchmesser ist da schon brauchbarer.


Das Problem ist aber auch: Es gibt viele Leute, die schwören auf Fluocarbon und bringen es so auch nach außen. So auch Bertus Rozemeijer in einem seiner Vorträge. Ihm glaube ich das und es mag auch alles ab einem gewissen Durchmesser stimmen und für eine bestimmte Angelei gelten. 
Aber viele hören nur "Hechtsicher" und schalten dann den Kopf aus. Dann wird aus 0,9mm oder 0,8 auf einmal das 0,6mm Hechtsichere Vorfach. Sehr oft höre ich, dass 0,6mm absolut Hechtsicher sei. Sogar 0,4mm ist mir schon zu Ihren gekommen. 
Mir kommt es mit dem Fluo momentan wie so eine Modeerscheinung (siehe Baitcaster und c.o.) vor. Vorher hat es doch auch keinen gestört, mit Stahl auf Hecht zu angeln. Warum muss das nun so sein?



Andal schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir wenigstens eine vermeintlich mehrheitlich bestätigte Allgemeinvermutung. #h


Das Problem wird auch hier sein: Die Leute - die ihr FC verteidigen - werden auch jetzt den selben quatsch beitragen. Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe nichts gegen FC und finde es, je nach Einsatzzweck und Durchmesser, absolut in Ordnung. Aber nicht mehr dann, wenn Leute auf Teufel komm raus das Zeugs verteidigen und dann Hechte damit verangeln, weil der Durchmesser zu gering ist obwohl abgeblich 100% Hechtsicher.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

[QUOTE=50er-Jäger;4690334


entweder der kommt mit oder es reißt ihm den Kopf ab.

Hallo,

ja dann, dann hast Du den Sinn einer Rollenbremse nicht verstanden.
Deine obige Aussage lässt einen erheblichen Mangel an Respekt vor der Kreatur erahnen.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. zu den kurzen Drillzeiten allgemein ( 20 Sek, 45 Sek, maximal 1 Minute: und ihr drückt tatsächlich die Stoppuhr im Moment des Bisses?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> 50er-Jäger;4690334
> 
> 
> entweder der kommt mit oder es reißt ihm den Kopf ab.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Und ab hier wird wieder ein normaler Ton in der Diskussion untereinander OHNE gegenseitiges anmachen verwendet.

Ansage.

Keine Bitte...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Metapher ist dir ein Begriff? Schule besucht früher?
> ...


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Thomas,

 Kannst du hier nicht eine Umfrage draus machen?


 PS. Kurze Drillzeiten sind für die "Kreatur" wohl eindeutig schonender und wie 50er schon sagte, wozu soll ich die Bremse benutzen wenn das Gerät/Die Schnur nicht an ihrer Belastungsgrenze ist?

 @Lajos: Hast du denn schon mal mit derartigem Gerät gefischt? 300g Wurfgewicht. Schnur mit min. 20kg Tragkraft und Ködern über 40cm?

Damit ist selbst ein 2m Wels in 5 min. am Ende...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du dich informierst oder Erfahrungen sammelst zu einem Gebiet bei dem du mit diskutieren willst?|rolleyes



Hallo,

glaube mir, ich habe vor allem viel Erfahrungen zum Bewerten von Aussagen meiner Anglerkollegen.#h
Ursprünglich ging es hier um 70er Mono als Hechtvorfach.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> 50er-Jäger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mal nicht auf die Materialien beschränkt, wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit FC HM?Also praktische beim selbst angeln....|kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> glaube mir, ich habe vor allem viel Erfahrungen zum Bewerten von Aussagen meiner Anglerkollegen.#h
> Ursprünglich ging es hier um 70er Mono als Hechtvorfach.
> ...




 Also ich habe mir dieses Thema nochmal von ganz vorne durchgelesen.

 Alle Räubergeschichten wo angeblich das FC/HM schuld war können widerlegt werden und der Fehler dem Angler nicht dem material zugeordnet werden.

 Da wurde dann viel zu schwaches Material genutzt, Material nicht regelmäßig kontrolliert usw...|wavey:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> 50er-Jäger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ......
> Wenn an meiner XXXH ein 1,2m Hecht beißt und ich will das der raus kommt kurbel ich, entweder der kommt mit oder es reißt ihm den Kopf ab.



Na ja, die Aussage kann man so pauschal aber auch nicht stehen lassen!

Ich bin auch der Fan der amerikanischen Methode. Nach dem Biß keinen Meter Schnur mehr und so schnell wie möglich in den Kescher mit dem Biest, bevor der überhaupt mitbekommt was Sache ist! 

So habe ich auch schon Hecht in dieser Größe erlebt, die kurbelste tatsächlich fast raus. Manchmal scheinen diese Hechte regelrecht überrascht zu sein! 
Aber ich habe nun auch schon mehrfach Hechte in dieser Größe erlebt, da ging das gar nicht. Die waren, ich nenne das immer "richtig sauer" und ziehen einem nach dem sie die Rute bereits zum Halbkreis runtergezogen haben und ich rede hier von Ruten um die 240gr Wurfgewicht, Revo toros und  Schnüren von 25-30 Kg Tragkräften, dann auf einmal zusätzlich noch Schnur von der Multi und das im Drill nicht nur einmal!

Gerade im Juni und Juli sind die bei den dort vorherrschenden Wassertemperaturen nach unseren Erfahrungen richtig kräftig!

Ach so, wir angeln mit Hardmono und Fluo als Vorfach über 1 mm.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Also wenn ich von dieser Quelle ausgehe:
> 
> http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-hard-leader-vorfachmaterial-10-m.html
> 
> welches davon soll 1mm haben?|kopfkrat



War das Zeug hier:
https://www.amazon.de/Jackson-Xtreme-Ready-Fluoro-Leader/dp/B00W5P527O

Ok, 0,9mm. Macht aber in der Diskussion keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nie verwendet und wenn dann ja so fast in Bigbaitdimensionen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> 50er-Jäger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nie verwendet und wenn dann ja so fast in Bigbaitdimensionen.
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> [
> Hallo,
> 
> ja dann, dann hast Du den Sinn einer Rollenbremse nicht verstanden.
> ...



Ich bin nicht gerade Raubfischprofi, aber einige Meterhechte habe ich auch schon gefangen. Und die pumpe ich, genau wie Aal und Zander, recht rigoros aus dem Wasser, wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass Haken und Schnur halten. Länger als eine Minute dauert das nicht, wenn der Hecht 10m vor meinen Füßen gebissen hat.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> War das Zeug hier:
> https://www.amazon.de/Jackson-Xtreme-Ready-Fluoro-Leader/dp/B00W5P527O
> 
> Ok, 0,9mm. Macht aber in der Diskussion keinen Unterschied.



Kenne das Material nicht und fertige Vorfächer nutze ich aus Qualitätsgründen eh nie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nix eben, weil man direkt merkt, dass du keine Ahnung vom Thema hast um das es hier geht-alles gut.
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gerade Raubfischprofi, aber einige Meterhechte habe ich auch schon gefangen. Und die pumpe ich, genau wie Aal und Zander, recht rigoros aus dem Wasser, wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass Haken und Schnur halten. Länger als eine Minute dauert das nicht, wenn der Hecht 10m vor meinen Füßen gebissen hat.



Hallo,

schon klar, möglichst schnell anlanden sollte man schon, beim Aal sowieso. Aber die spielen ja in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse wie ein Meterhecht und der Zander ist ja im Vergleich zum Hecht kämpferisch betrachtet ein Lahmarsch.
Meine größeren Hechte haben allerdings auch meist in Entfernungen von 20 - 50 Metern gebissen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fischforsch (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Obwohl die wirklich dicken Stärken (>1,00 mm) als nahezu hechtsicher gelten, wird ein FC oder Hardmono Vorfach nie 100% hechtsicher sein, auch kein...


50er-Jäger schrieb:


> 1 mm Jackson


und aber erst recht kein...


50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Special Pike FC von MB Fishing in 0,55 mm



Das wurde in der Vergangenheit bereits alles x-mal durchgekaut, z. B. hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268790

#h

PS: U.a. hat auch "Profi" Veit Wilde damit schon Hechte verloren.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2745597&postcount=16


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Obwohl die wirklich dicken Stärken (>1,00 mm) als nahezu hechtsicher gelten, wird ein FC oder Hardmono Vorfach nie 100% hechtsicher sein, auch kein...
> 
> und aber erst recht kein...
> 
> ...



zum Glück hast du Profi in Anführungszeichen gesetzt

Ich nutze es (das 0,55er) zum Zandern, als Vorfach wo viele Muscheln sind und Hecht nur gaaaaaanz selten bis gar nicht als Beifang zu erwarten ist....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> 50er-Jäger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Lommel (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und auch da keine weiteren Fragen, weil du auch da keine Ahnung von hast, wie du ja selbst zu gibst-bis auf gefundene tote Hechte mit angeblich welchem Durchmesser des FC/HM?!
> ...


----------



## Reg A. (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Leute, bleibt doch mal gelassen! Das hier ist doch kein Wettstreit, wer wieviel Ahnung vom Hechtangeln im Allgemeinen oder vom Großhechtangeln mit Bigbaits im Speziellen hat!

Klar *kann*man nen metrigen Hecht mit dem richtigen Tackle auf kurze Distanz in unter einer Minute landen. Klar *kann* FC/HM quasi hechtsicher sein, kommt halt auf den Durchmesser an. Das ist aber doch gar nicht das Problem bzw. die Frage.

Kurz zur Drilldauer: Ich kurbel meine Esoxe auch energisch her, und bei nem Einstieg auf unter pi mal Daumen 20m klappt das auch bei nem metrigen in weniger als einer Minute (in der Regel!). Aber bei nem Biss auf 40-50m Distanz dann eben nicht; da brauch ich bei nem einfachen Einleiern ja schon fast ne Minute, um den Köder wieder an Land zu haben (Speedcranking jetzt mal außen vor gelassen), ohne dass da ein Fisch am anderen Ende gegenhält.

Und zur Hechtsicherheit von FC/HM und damit zur Problemstellung: Bedenkt bitte immer die Eingangsfragen und/oder von wem sie gestellt werden bzw. wer mitliest. Dass jemand, der mit Heavy-Tackle und Bigbaits auf Hecht geht hier andere Dimensionen im Kopf hat als der Gelegenheits-wenn-überhaupt-Hechtangler sollte klar sein. Klar ist dann auch, dass die BB-Fraktion schreibt "FC/HM ist hechtsicher", weil sie einfach ganz andere Set-Ups im Kopf hat. Das weiß ohne nähere Ausführungen der Leser oder Fragesteller aber nicht, da dieser selten aus dieser Ecke kommt. Der will zu 90% an seiner 60gr Rute nen 15cm Shad an nem 0,50er FC anbieten, weil er in diversen Zeitschriften/Blogs/Foren/etc. gelesen hat, dass das auch taugt. 
So zumindest erlebe ich das häufig(er) am Wasser, da heißt's dann "der XYZ-Teamangler angelt aber auch damit" oder "in Schweden funktioniert das ja auch". Da wird dann allerdings nicht hinterfragt, ob der Teamangler damit sein Geld verdient oder der Schwede zwar FC vorschaltet, aber eben in hohen Durchmessern. Da heißt's dann nur FC = hechtsicher, unabhängig von den äußeren Parametern. 
Und deshalb bei der Beantwortung solcher Fragen bitte immer das eigene Set-Up mit berücksichtigen und das dann auch kommunizieren! Nicht jeder weiß, dass User GiantPike@Mann-Oh-Mann ein versierter Großhechtspezialist ist, der unter 4oz WG-Ruten sowieso nie ans Wasser geht und da dann auch nur Geflochtene mit ner realen TK von 15kg aufwärts angelt. Das schließt für den einzelnen Hecht dann evtl. fatale bzw. letale Fehlinterpretationen aus.

Der TE fragte ursprünglich nach der Hechtsicherheit von *0,70er Mono*, nix FC, nix HM, und der dachte dabei sicherlich nicht an Köder der 150gr-Klasse aufwärts an entsprechendem Gerät...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Lommel schrieb:


> 50er-Jäger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt habe ich aber auch mal eine Frage. Wo liegt denn der Vorteil des FC Materials (ausser der Steifigkeit beim jerken oder werfen von Spinnerbaits wegen Tüddel)?
> ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Leute, bleibt doch mal gelassen! Das hier ist doch kein Wettstreit, wer wieviel Ahnung vom Hechtangeln im Allgemeinen oder vom Großhechtangeln mit Bigbaits im Speziellen hat!
> 
> Klar *kann*man nen metrigen Hecht mit dem richtigen Tackle auf kurze Distanz in unter einer Minute landen. Klar *kann* FC/HM quasi hechtsicher sein, kommt halt auf den Durchmesser an. Das ist aber doch gar nicht das Problem bzw. die Frage.
> 
> ...




 Aber genau um so eine Frage zu beantworten ob hechtsicher oder nicht, sollte man eben selbst die Erfahrung mit solchem material, ob nun dicker dünner was weiß ich mal dahingestellt, haben....

 Denn von Leuten mit Aussagen wie meine Schwester ihr Schwager der hat mir erzählt von seinem Nachbarn der kennt da ein aus der Eckkneipe dessen Bruder mal son Vorfach dran hatte was 1mm dick war und dann abgebissen wurde von einem Hecht welchen der Knut ausm Dorf, der der Schwager von Hans ist am See gefunden hat und dieser dann das 2mm dicke FC/HM noch ausm Maul hängen hatte und tot war....

 (Übertreibung sind gewünscht!)

 So was bringt einen dann auch nicht weiter.#6


----------



## Reg A. (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aber genau um so eine Frage zu beantworten ob hechtsicher oder nicht, sollte man eben selbst die Erfahrung mit solchem material, ob nun dicker dünner was weiß ich mal dahingestellt, haben....



Klar, dem hab ich doch auch gar nicht widersprochen |kopfkrat 
Mir ging's doch nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass die FC-Befürworter - die ja zumeist in der BigBait-Kategorie angeln, in der FC ab gewissen Größen ja durchaus Sinn macht, häufig davon ausgehen, dass auch jeder Fragesteller über diesen Fakt aufgeklärt ist. Dem ist aber nicht so. 
Nimm doch nur mal uns beide als Beispiel: Du bist ja auch nicht erst seit gestern hier angemeldet, und ich bin nun schon seit nem Jahr dabei (als stiller Leser länger), aber wüsste ich nicht *aus eben genau diesem Thread*, dass du (zumindest z.T.) ziemlich schwer auf Hecht unterwegs bist, hätte ich aus deinen sonstigen Kommentaren nur entnommen "der 50er-Jäger findet FC als Hechtvorfach vollkommen ausreichend". Von irgendwelchen Einschränkungen deinerseits ist bei mir bisher nichts hängengeblieben, und ich bin nun (schon berufsbedingt) kein besonders unaufmerksamer Leser...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Klar, dem hab ich doch auch gar nicht widersprochen |kopfkrat
> Mir ging's doch nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass die FC-Befürworter - die ja zumeist in der BigBait-Kategorie angeln, in der FC ab gewissen Größen ja durchaus Sinn macht, häufig davon ausgehen, dass auch jeder Fragesteller über diesen Fakt aufgeklärt ist. Dem ist aber nicht so.
> Nimm doch nur mal uns beide als Beispiel: Du bist ja auch nicht erst seit gestern hier angemeldet, und ich bin nun schon seit nem Jahr dabei (als stiller Leser länger), aber wüsste ich nicht *aus eben genau diesem Thread*, dass du (zumindest z.T.) ziemlich schwer auf Hecht unterwegs bist, hätte ich aus deinen sonstigen Kommentaren nur entnommen "der 50er-Jäger findet FC als Hechtvorfach vollkommen ausreichend". Von irgendwelchen Einschränkungen deinerseits ist bei mir bisher nichts hängengeblieben, und ich bin nun (schon berufsbedingt)* kein besonders unaufmerksamer Leser...*



Hechtsicher genau in entsprechenden Dimensionen, so schreibe ich es immer....

 Und da eben diese Dimensionen notwendig sind, ist es zum leichteren Fischen völliger Blödsinn sich so ein Vorfach ran zu baumeln...


----------



## vermesser (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Das weiß ohne nähere Ausführungen der Leser oder Fragesteller aber nicht, da dieser selten aus dieser Ecke kommt. Der will zu 90% an seiner 60gr Rute nen 15cm Shad an nem 0,50er FC anbieten, weil er in diversen Zeitschriften/Blogs/Foren/etc. gelesen hat, dass das auch taugt.



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Erfahrene Hechtangler mit großen Latschen, die das Zeug in Ankerseilstärke aus gewissen Gründen für einige Anwendungen verwenden siehe 50er Jäger sind doch eine ganz andere Hausnummer als der gelegentliche Raubfischangler, der aus irgendwelchen Zeitschriften etc. entnimmt, dass FC und Co. hechtsicher sind und dann auch noch in Stärken, wo das jenseits jeder vernünftigen Dimension ist (0,40er und sowas). 

Es gibt für mich zwei Anwendungen, wo mir FC und Co. im Süßwasser an die Rute kommen. Zum Jerken, weil günstiger als entsprechendes Titan und steif genug, dass es die Drillinge nicht fängt...dann aber ab 1mm...oder zum Rapfenangeln, dann auch so 0,50er...aber *nur* zum schnellen Angeln an der Oberfläche und *nur*, weil ich dabei noch nie einen Hecht hatte und weil Rapfen m.E. tatsächlich auf Stahl schlechter beißen.

Für Barsche und jegliches normale Spinfischen Stahl oder dünnes Titan...für UL auf Barsch fische ich beispielsweise 4kg Titan. Ein hechtsicheres Vorfach aus Fluo für die UL wäre deutlich auffälliger als Titan.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Erfahrene Hechtangler mit großen Latschen, die das Zeug in Ankerseilstärke aus gewissen Gründen für einige Anwendungen verwenden siehe 50er Jäger sind doch eine ganz andere Hausnummer *als der gelegentliche Raubfischangler, der aus irgendwelchen Zeitschriften etc. entnimmt, dass FC und Co. hechtsicher sind und dann auch noch in Stärken, wo das jenseits jeder vernünftigen Dimension ist (0,40er und sowas)*.
> 
> Es gibt für mich zwei Anwendungen, wo mir FC und Co. im Süßwasser an die Rute kommen. Zum Jerken, weil günstiger als entsprechendes Titan und steif genug, dass es die Drillinge nicht fängt...dann aber ab 1mm...oder zum Rapfenangeln, dann auch so 0,50er...aber *nur* zum schnellen Angeln an der Oberfläche und *nur*, weil ich dabei noch nie einen Hecht hatte und weil Rapfen m.E. tatsächlich auf Stahl schlechter beißen.
> 
> Für Barsche und jegliches normale Spinfischen Stahl oder dünnes Titan...für UL auf Barsch fische ich beispielsweise 4kg Titan. Ein hechtsicheres Vorfach aus Fluo für die UL wäre deutlich auffälliger als Titan.



Aber genau die Leute die dann mit so einem Blödsinn angeln und Abrisse haben, erzählen dann anderen hier, die  die FC/HM angeln sind völlig balabala weil nicht gut für den Fisch blablabla das beißt der einfach durch und weil ihr mit so was fischt sterben und verludern unnötig Hechte...so siehts nämlich aus-Erfahrungen aus eigenem Unwissen und Dummheit nehmen und dann andere erzählen wollen sie angeln völlig falsch, das kann so mit FC und HM gar nicht gehen.-Profis bei der Arbeit eben...


----------



## Reg A. (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Hechtsicher genau in entsprechenden Dimensionen, so schreibe ich es immer....



Und das ist eben Auslegungssache. Zumindest so lange, bis entsprechende Profis mal Butter bei die Fische geben und auch die entsprechenden Angaben übernehmen.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und da eben diese Dimensionen notwendig sind, ist es zum leichteren Fischen völliger Blödsinn sich so ein Vorfach ran zu baumeln...



Klar, das weißt du, das weiß ich. Aber Otto_Normalangler_und_Mitleser weiß das eben nicht oder liest das nicht heraus. Zumindest nicht zwingend.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Und das ist eben Auslegungssache. Zumindest so lange, bis entsprechende Profis mal Butter bei die Fische geben und auch die entsprechenden Angaben übernehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Klar, das weißt du, das weiß ich. Aber Otto_Normalangler_und_Mitleser weiß das eben nicht oder liest das nicht heraus. Zumindest nicht zwingend.



Wenn er es hechtsicher nimmt hat er ein Seil, da sollte ihm spätestens beim fischen auffallen das der Köder nicht richtig läuft, das Vorfach womöglich schwerer ist als sein gesamter Köder usw...:q


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*

Zum Thema Sichtbarkeit gibt es einige gute Tests, die Beweisen, das Flourcarbon genauso sichtbar ist wie normale Mono.

zwei hier als Beispiel:

http://blog.angeln.de/praxis/unsichtbare-schnure/

http://fullrun.de/content/raubfisch/fachberichte/flucarbon.html

70er Mono zum Hechtangeln allgemein gesagt, ganz klar NEIN.
Ausnahmen gibt es. Besser und unauffälliger in den meisten Fällen wäre ein 7x7 (z.B. Flexonit)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



vermesser schrieb:


> *Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kann man das Zeug noch am ehesten bei großen Ködern verantworten, wo ein 1mm dickes Vorfach erstens den Lauf nicht stört und wo man zweitens nur selten Fische hat, die überhaupt das Vorfach in die Zähne kriegen. *


*
Volle Zustimmung!
Großköder, die praktisch gar nicht mehr verschluckt werden können, sind eine andere und eher seltene Liga von Hechtangelei.
Das gilt dann auch für das gesamte Gerät, was sowas überhaupt erst einmal abkönnen muss.*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: 0.70er Mono als Vorfach für Hecht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sichtbarkeit gibt es einige gute Tests, die Beweisen, das Flourcarbon genauso sichtbar ist wie normale Mono.


Danke für die links, feine Sache.
Ich möchte allerdings das mal sehr gerne mit "meinem" Angelwasser im Bassin und meinen Vorderschnüren ausprobieren, um im vollen Wortsinne Klarheit darüber zu haben. :m


----------

